
The death and life of the great British pub - gpmcadam
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2015/oct/13/the-death-and-life-of-a-great-british-pub
======
wfn
That was a nice long read article. I particularly liked the curt-ish, even
terse writing style, a kind of an eulogy (if not for the bar in question.)
Thanks.

I currently reside in Scotland and wonder what's the real estate market with
regards to pubs and pubcos here. Pubbing seems like an integral part of
culture here, too.

